# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  FRANCE

## Cliff

We have spent lots of time in France.  Perhaps my photo galleries will generate some ideas for places to visit or bring back memories of places you have been: http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/France

----------


## tim

Cliff,

Super photos!  You're well traveled in France.

----------

